# Northern folk



## Melian (Dec 24, 2001)

I don't know whether any of you remembers that,but in the Appendix dealing with the Numenorians,Tolkien tells the story of Arvedui Last-King.There he says that Arvedui spent a great period of time (before Cirdan found him) with the Forodwaith people and they even kept his ring for some years.My question is: what happened to this folk that inhabited icy lands and were very much like Escimo people?!Why there is no other record of these people?Did they take part in the War of the Ring?


----------



## Halasían (Feb 11, 2003)

I think they were few and since they feared the Witch-King of Angmar, didn't care for evil, but also didn't care all that much for the Dúnedain. It was their might, even though they were probably pretty haggard after battle and hole-ing up in the mountains and all. 

So they were probably so far removed from any real populations and too few to make a difference, they were for the most part ignored by both sides.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 12, 2003)

I concur with Snowdog.


----------



## Halasían (May 21, 2004)

*Wow!*

Somebody agreed with me!

An interesting study in conjecture the Lossoth are. like the meeting of the Dúnedain to ransom back the Ring of Barahir.... Yes, J.R.R. Tolkien really enjoyed leaving these avenues open for conjecture.


----------

